# Sad News!



## Rebbetzin (Jun 5, 2012)

The lambs were killed by a Coyote!! It dug under the fence at the goat pen! 
The Goats are all ok. Though the lambs were the same age as the goat kids, 
they were lots smaller.

The goat pen is now hopefully more secure from digging preditors.

On a lighter note, I harversted some Basil this am,
here are the trimmed and washed leaves ready to
go in the Vitamix







and this is how much Pesto I got after adding Olive Oil, Lemon Juice, Garlic
Pine Nuts, Parmesan Cheese and a bit of salt.






If I can harvest this amount every couple of weeks, I should have plenty 
of Pesto by the end of summer.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry for your sad news.  

Your pesto looks awesome!


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry about the lambs.


The pesto looks great.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear. I guess that answered my question about predators digging under the pen.... I will need to do something.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about your lambs. I cant stand coyotes. 


Your pesto looks and sounds delicious- Im hoping to do some canning of my own this year-

Would you mind sharing your recipe with me and how you can it?  (im new to canning and havent started yet, so I need details, if you dont mind sharing  ).


----------

